
What algorithms are used to control NPCs on First Person Shooter games? - xmklb
I was wondering if Reinforcement Learning has been used for this purpose in any commercial FPS games so far.
======
otras
I work at a small AI startup, and our CEO worked on the AI for the NPCs in
F.E.A.R. [0]. He has written about developing the goal-oriented action
planning [1] approach in the game. Great to see how it was done!

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F.E.A.R](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F.E.A.R).
[1]:
[http://web.media.mit.edu/~jorkin/gdc2006_orkin_jeff_fear.pdf](http://web.media.mit.edu/~jorkin/gdc2006_orkin_jeff_fear.pdf)

------
rasz
Historically its been mostly hardcoded waypoints with simple state machines.

